# Question about hypno tapes???



## stylegirl (Dec 13, 2002)

I just received Mikes tapes about 2 weeks ago and started listening to them. Unfortunately I ordered the cd version and thought side one meant cd 1. I really jumped ahead and messed up how I was supposed to listen to them!!! Can I just start over???? I really like the tapes and feel that they are helpful and I am really bummed that I did not do the program properly. It has been such a hectic time!!!!Has any one else made this dumb mistake???


----------



## kimmy71 (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi Style..I'm on day 7 of my cd's and now you've got me worried that I'm doing them incorrectly.





















The first night I did the intro (Track1)Disc1 And since then have been doing (Track 2) Disc 1. I better recheck the listening schedule too......sorry I have no advice to offer....


----------



## kimmy71 (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi Style..I'm on day 7 of my cd's and now you've got me worried that I'm doing them incorrectly.





















The first night I did the intro (Track1)Disc1 And since then have been doing (Track 2) Disc 1. I better recheck the listening schedule also.....What have you listened to so far? The Disk #2? Sorry I can't help you out. Hopefully someone knowledgeable will come along lol


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Style, I have the cassette version. But had I purchased the CD version.... LOL... I'm almost certain I would have messed up too.Here, read this: (with apologies to our ever-lovin Feisty







) http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001474 You see??? I really had NO idea how to work the CD player, let alone try to figure out the schedule!







So you are in good company.







Do you have it now though?, cause I _could_ try to help ya figure it out here if you still need it. You know, ye old hope that two heads would be better than 1???







And yes, I think it is fine to start over. You hadn't gotten too far so I think there is no problem with beginning again. As long as you know how the schedule is supposed to go.CD1 Track 1 = Commentary Introduction "C"CD1 Track 2 = Session 1CD2 Track 1 = Session 2CD2 Track 2 = Session 3CD3 Track 1 = Session 4CD3 Track 2 = Session 5"O" = Day OffI think I have it. So as Mike would say, "No worries."







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Roflmao!!!!!!!!!! LOL! Panik!!!I think you have been getting ahead of yourself too.Ya know..... perhaps I'll email Mike and let him know that a few of us apparently are having a wee bit 'o trouble figuring this out. LOL!!!!!!!!!If ANYone has any questions please ask, ok?LOL I'll do my best, LOLBut it might be a case of the blind leading the blind. LOL







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Everyone! Thank you BQ for coming to the rescue! The new editions of the program booklets will allow for the CD version and tape version differences. BQ has it listed correctly for CDs ; but to help those with cassette and compare to CD, here is the layout:Introduction: Tape One - Side 1 Session 1: Tape One - Side 2Session 2: Tape Two - Side 3Session 3: Tape Two - Side 4Session 4: Tape Three - Side 5Session 5: Tape Three - Side 6Intro: CD 1 Track 1Session 1: CD 1 Track 2Session 2: CD 2 Track 1Session 3: CD 2 Track 2Session 4: CD 3 Track 1Session 5: CD 3 Track 2If someone needs the schedule explained further, you may e-mail me or Mike, but because the schedule is copyrighted and part of the program, it cannot be printed on the BB.Mike is away for the next few days, but I would be happy to help you if this doesn't clear it up.IBSPanicker, you are doing it exactly right! Stylegirl, take a few days off, and start over from the beginning; don't worry about it at all, but just start over, that way you are getting the proper sequence. If you have any problems, do let Mike know.Hope this helps! Take care.


----------



## kimmy71 (Dec 13, 2002)

Whoooooaaaaaahhh! Just a minute here...Now I am confused!! BQ...you say I am ahead of myself and Cookies..you say I'm on the mark.














ROFLMAO....In the brochure...the listening schedule is marked with Side 1,2,3,4,5,6. Can you put the side # by the cd schedule. I'm messed up with the reference to session numbers. Like I'm on "Day 7 Side 2" right now and I am listening to the 1st cd..the second track. Is that right?....Are sessions the same as sides? lolol...I'm the follower of the blind so lead away...I'll be just a few steps behind


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No Panik _I_ read your post wrong. You are listening correctly. So sorry for the confusion. It really isn't the program folks, it is me.







And I'm not even blonde! You are Ok Panik but I'm going to PM you ok? Give me a few minutes.To Style, enjoy your journey too.







BQ


----------



## kimmy71 (Dec 13, 2002)

Thank you BQ for clarifying that;



































I am enjoying the cd's although I do quite honestly fall asleep before the end. I have no idea what the last thing Mike says is lol Tonight is a big night for me ....I'm going to join the ranks of the non-smokers. I've wanted to be smoke free for a long time...and now that my ibs is somewhat under control I'm ready to make the committment to quit. I wonder how much havoc that will play on my digestive system.





















Thank you so much BQ and all for your support with these cd's.


----------



## stylegirl (Dec 13, 2002)

Thank you all for your replies- I think I have it now!!! I am just glad that it's ok to start over!!ibspaniker- I quit smoking about 3 yrs ago and it was really hard!!!! I am so glad I did it though because my husband(who I met after I quit) really hates it!!! Also it's just so unhealthy!! All I can say is be good to yourself while you are trying to quit- I used the patch and it helped alot. I also let myself eat whatever I wanted for about a month- no calorie counting- then joined a gym and started a diet. So the weight gain everyone talks aboout really didn't happen to me. As far as the ibs goes it actually did not get worse or anything- although smoking has a laxative effect so if anything I had more constipation- which freaked me out a bit since I am mostly ibs-d. Still very glad I quit- good luck!!!!


----------

